# Thanks Sram



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

One of my Apex shifters stopped working correctly and because they don't make Apex anymore they upgraded them and replaced both shifters. Bike shop took care everything for me.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Glad that SRAM took care of you, but not sure why you think Apex isn't made any longer.

SRAM Apex | SRAM Road | SRAM


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

That's what I was told by the shop. But hey i ended up with better shifters.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

SRAM definitely still makes Apex. They're the bottom of the line, so maybe the shop was trying to get you to spend some money. Anyway, SRAM is really good about warranty replacements.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

bmach said:


> One of my Apex shifters stopped working correctly and because they don't make Apex anymore they upgraded them and replaced both shifters. Bike shop took care everything for me.



I'm confused? If they don't make Apex... What did they replace your shifters to? Rival?


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes and they cost me nothing. I just had them replace the shifter cables while they were at it, I did pay for that. I was told they don't make them anymore and I really don't care that they do as I now have better shifters on my bike.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

More than likely, Sram was just out of stock of the Apex shifters. Hence the upgrade to Rival.

But Sram still does Apex.


----------

